# Question concerning DIY guide-on



## Apex Predator (May 26, 2012)

I was thinking a ten foot section of galvanized fence rail would make a great guide-on system. I could just have a muffler shop bend a 90 deg bend in each end and mount it under my trailer frame with u-bolts. PVC over the ends, and done! Anyone ever try this?


----------



## sixgun86 (May 26, 2012)

That would work too, I ended up using the latter brace like mentioned before and found it easier when the two side weren't connect to adjust though it would require two more ubolts. Depending on the width of the boat and the angle of the mounting point will determine what it should be bent. Ended up with something like 105? Should have looked closer before I installed them but thanks to my handy hammer it wasn't a difficult fix. I also ended up mounting my lights atop, if i had to do it again that would have been directly above as opposed to the side. It's pushing the limits of the mustard & mayonnaise.


----------



## Bob Landry (May 30, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> That would work too, I ended up using the latter brace like mentioned before and found it easier when the two side weren't connect to adjust though it would require two more ubolts. Depending on the width of the boat and the angle of the mounting point will determine what it should be bent. Ended up with something like 105? Should have looked closer before I installed them but thanks to my handy hammer it wasn't a difficult fix. I also ended up mounting my lights atop, if i had to do it again that would have been directly above as opposed to the side. It's pushing the limits of the mustard & mayonnaise.



I like your light mounting. I have the PVC guide-ons already. The PVC will swivel on the post so you can get through a narrow space if needed.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 3, 2012)

Yall mean kike the pics below.


----------



## wihil (Jun 17, 2012)

I did the ladder standoff/PVC thing on my trailer too.

After using it for a season, I really like it - though it's overkill for my little boat. If I had to do it over again, I'd probably use some thick snowplow guides (FF has them for about 15$ a set), they're about .75" thick semi flexible ABS plastic that's bright freakin' orange. Easy enough to bolt on to the trailer end as a guide, stiff enough to keep it from wandering around too much until it's on the bunks, and cheaper than the ladder/PVC.

Easy to see too.


----------

